# Big Game Bullets



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

In the past I've had good experiences using Nosler Partitions and regular pointed soft points. Yesterday I picked up a box of Federal Premium Barnes TSX's(30-06 165gr). I'm anxious to see how they are going to shoot and then how they'll perform.

Anyone use the TSX? if so, what have been your experiences? Which other factory bullets/brands have you had good luck with?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

sawsman said:


> In the past I've had good experiences using Nosler Partitions and regular pointed soft points. Yesterday I picked up a box of Federal Premium Barnes TSX's(30-06 165gr). I'm anxious to see how they are going to shoot and then how they'll perform.
> 
> Anyone use the TSX? if so, what have been your experiences? Which other factory bullets/brands have you had good luck with?


You'll be well pleased with the TSX. Almost always 100% bullet weight retention and usually a complete pass-thru. They may take you a few extra catridges to get it zeroed in for your rifle, but after you zero it in I don't think you'll want to switch. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

My sons and I have taken 3 big game with them. The 2 Antelope, of course, went down easey. but the carabou dropped right away also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am relatively new to handloading, so I may just be an idiot here. But I bought both Tipped TSX bullets and regular TSX bullets. The regulars loaded up just fine, but the TIPPED TSX bullets seem to seat a bit high, (in other words: the ring on the bullet is barely visable when seated) and if I try and seat it just a hair deeper, I crush my casing :evil: Any Suggestions?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you trimmed and resized your cases?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Have you trimmed and resized your cases?


I have not trimmed it. This has been on brand new brass, so I have just sized the brass. It seems like the brass is just a hair short ONLY on the Tipped TSX bullets. Strange huh?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Lighten up on your crimp.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, lighten up on the crimp and you should be fine.

The TSX bullets are outstanding bullets. Like said before, they have excellent weight retention and penetration. They are a bit pricey though and will not make up for shortcomings on the shooter's part. 

In the '06, they would definitely be overkill for the pronghorn and, in most cases, even for the Utah Mulies. For elk and moose, they would be the cat's meow.

In factory loads for deer and pronghorn, I have found the Remmy CoreLokt to work as well as anything. The premium bullets aren't needed in most of the larger calibers. In the lightweight calibers (under .25 cal.), they would make great game takers for up to deer-sized game.

Rember though, a $100 bullet can miss an animal just as easily as a 50 cent bullet. If you can't hit with it, the animal isn't going to go down. Whatever you use, make sure you can practice with it and get to where you know EXACTLY where that impact is going to happen.

Happy shooting!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I am relatively new to handloading, so I may just be an idiot here. But I bought both Tipped TSX bullets and regular TSX bullets. The regulars loaded up just fine, but the TIPPED TSX bullets seem to seat a bit high,* (in other words: the ring on the bullet is barely visable when seated) *and if I try and seat it just a hair deeper, I crush my casing :evil: Any Suggestions?


Hello and welcome to the fun world of reloading!

I would like to point out something, the "ring" on the bullet is called a *cannelure*. It is there in some cases to allow crimping of the case into. This is generally needed for high recoil rifles where the bullet can dislodge and move within a case, when the rifle fires a different round. This usually is the case in the big bore African dangerous game rifles or tube fed rifles such as the 30-30.

For your generic .270 or other mild recoiling rifle you do NOT need to crimp the bullet in the cannelure. In fact most bullets in those caliber ranges dont even come with cannelure's... so dont sweat the difference in where the case and cannelure match up.

You should be more concerned with 1) that the OAL of the cartridge will fit in your magazine, 2) that the bullet is seated into the case at least as much as the diameter of the bullet (ie: a .243 bullet should be seated at least .25" into a case), 3) that the cartridge's bullet olgive is within a safe and specific distance off of the lands. Generally people like to be .050 off the lands, but you will have to find out what your gun prefers.

You should take a empty, sized case. Insert a bullet into the case slightly with your fingers. Place it in your rifle and slowly push the bolt close, forcing the bullet into the case. Carefully open the bolt and remove the case. If all went well you now have a dummy round that is the max OAL, where the bullet meets the lands. Take a careful measurement of the OAL from the olgive to the base and subtract .050". This is the new starting point for your cartridges. Double check they fit rule #1 above still... some rifles have alot of freebore, to the point that getting a bullet to seat just off the lands makes them too long for a magazine.

Make another dummy round in your press that is the length you want, for the bullet and case you are using. Store this dummy somewhere and use it for setting up your dies in the future.

-DallanC


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I am relatively new to handloading, so I may just be an idiot here. But I bought both Tipped TSX bullets and regular TSX bullets. The regulars loaded up just fine, but the TIPPED TSX bullets seem to seat a bit high,* (in other words: the ring on the bullet is barely visable when seated) *and if I try and seat it just a hair deeper, I crush my casing :evil: Any Suggestions?
> ...


Great post Dallan....Big


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The rings on the TSX and TTSX are not canalures but rings to lessen the friction and copper build-up in the barrel. You don't need to crimp those on an 30-06 anyway.
Sounds like DallanC knows what he's doing. He's got some good advice. If you don't understand some of it, PM me and I can help you out. If you want a quick and easy way to develope a load, goggle "optimum charge weight" or "Dan Newberry". His method has saved me a lot of powder.
You'll sure love shooting those TSXs.
If you live close to Perry, I'd be happy to walk you though with my equiptment.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

In my opinion the best thing you can do when you have any questions with loads is to call the technical support at Barnes Bullets. Ty and the other guys there can answer almost any question and their FREE! I don't know the # right off but you can find it on their web-page I think.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been a fan of barnes bullets for almost 8 years now. Unfortunatly, I worked up a load with the origional XLC bullets, about 250 rounds per rifle, so I haven't tried the newer model bullets.

But older style not withstanding, I have killed Elk, Deer, and Pronghorn with these bullets. All one shot kills. Very tiny exit and entry wounds.

Barnes really are the way to go.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I've been a fan of barnes bullets for almost 8 years now. Unfortunatly, I worked up a load with the origional XLC bullets, about 250 rounds per rifle, so I haven't tried the newer model bullets.
> 
> But older style not withstanding, I have killed Elk, Deer, and Pronghorn with these bullets. All one shot kills. Very tiny exit and entry wounds.
> 
> Barnes really are the way to go.


Zim, I've heard that the older XLC's had accuracy issues, was this your experience?

Thanks for all the replies. I'm waiting for some decent weather to get out and see how they shoot. If they shoot good I'll have to see how they perform on game. It sounds like they'll work just fine.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The old coated X bullets (XLC) were the most accurate bullets in my 300 Winchester. I found that you needed to start with a CLEAN bore, and not shoot any thing but the coated bullets to maintain accuracy. I have heard the same thing about moly coated bullets, too. The TSXs are the most accurate bullets that I have shot in both my 270 and my son's. Three shots in the same hole with the same load in either rifle isn't too shabby.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> The old coated X bullets (XLC) were the most accurate bullets in my 300 Winchester. I found that you needed to start with a CLEAN bore, and not shoot any thing but the coated bullets to maintain accuracy. I have heard the same thing about moly coated bullets, too. The TSXs are the most accurate bullets that I have shot in both my 270 and my son's. Three shots in the same hole with the same load in either rifle isn't too shabby.


Cool. I have found this to also be the case using the black moly oxide coated bullets in a couple of my rifles.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe it was actually the original X bullet that had the accuracy issue, but I think that was also because people just didn't understand how to shoot them (start with clean bore, etc.). The XLC's had great accuracy once you found the "sweet spot" for your particular rifle and load. The advice to start with a CLEAN bore cannot be overstated. It is absolutely critical if you want some accuracy. The TSX is not (at least in my experience) quite as finicky as the XLC and commonly outshoots many "match grade" bullets by other manufacturers. For premium bullets, they cannot be beat. For deer-sized game or smaller, they may be a little bit of overkill, but if you have a good load worked up for elk or moose, why ruin a good thing?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

stick_man,

people should clean their guns?! Thats just ridiculous!!! :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sawsman,

I've never really had accuracy issues with the bullets thus far. But I have differing views than most on a big game hunting round accuracy.

The bullet's "getting there" is important. **** important. But the key to the X-bullets success isn't just accuracy, its how the bullet works.

So what I'm saying in a round-about-way is: I don't strive for _ultra _accuracy in a big game hunting round, especially in my field rifles (you know, synthetic, light barrel, etc.) I get 1.5 inch groups (better in some guns), that shoot consistant; then I work up that load and make enough to last me a lifetime. Under _most _hunting situtations ultra accuracy will give you NO advantages.

Now long range stuff...we'll thats a different story. You don't even wanna know what I've done to my .222 remington brass. I might as well be married to it! I'm scared to shoot it after all this work!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Now long range stuff...we'll thats a different story. You don't even wanna know what I've done to my .222 remington brass. I might as well be married to it! I'm scared to shoot it after all this work!


Dog gonnit Zim, you cant leave us hangin' like that. Now you have to tell us. Pictures?


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i have done alot of shooting i have not found a bullet that shoots better then the nolser accubond they dont leave much in the barrel, and they mushroom great, they have performed great on many elk and a lot of deer. I know on the hunt of a lifetime i would trust it to the accubond.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

TSX !! Tink goes the trigger!! Smack!!! Hits Critter!!! X's its eyes I like'em in 130 gr blue box 50$ little steep but worth it!! now if i could only find Mag rifle primers! :evil:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Plus they are lead free so you dont get lead poisoning from eating the meat.


----------

